# Did I do any damage?



## dunhamth (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm usually out by myself however yesterday morning my wife came along since our kids were with their grandparents. In all the excitement of getting out with my wife on board for the first time I started the motor up and took off. On our way out the 1988 Johnson sounded a bit different then usual but I chalked it up to having two people since we still planed. After fishing through the lake toho grass lines using our trolling motor we headed back to the ramp and the motor would stall out in idle or while  I was shifting and that's when I realized I had left the choke on the entire time. I've never dine that before and I'm wondering now if I've dine some damage to the plugs, carb, etc. Any ideas would be helpful.  (It's an 88 Johnson remote steered 28hp)


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

doubt it except for the plugs---pull them and clean w/ brake cleaner


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> doubt it except for the plugs---pull them and clean w/ brake cleaner


This


----------



## dunhamth (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks guys, just as a side note, why would leaving the choke on cause an issue with the spark plugs?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

2str= oil+gas = fouled plugs because of running rich


----------

